# Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?



## owl-andre (21. Feb. 2007)

Vielleicht könnt Ihr mir noch gute Ratschläge geben,wie ich meinen Teich anlegen bzw.gestalten soll.Hoffe die Bilder helfen Euch etwas weiter.Ich habe das eine Bild von der Terasse aus aufgenommen da ich den Teich möglichst nah an der Terasse haben möchte(bezgl.gucken).Die Gefahr ist nur der Apfelbaum,der links davon steht-auf der einen Seite gut(Schattenspender)auf der anderen Seite schlecht(Blätter/Blüten).Rechts unten(wo der Fahnenmast ist)wollte ich den Uferbereich hin machen.Zur Größe,er sollte bis dahin gehen,wo auf der rechten Seite die Gewegplatten enden.Hoffe Ihr habt noch viele tolle Ideen/Infos ect.-Vielen Dank


----------



## euroknacker (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi Andre kannst du den Apfelbaum nicht einfach 20cm unterhalb der wurzeln zurück schneiden??  
Dann hätten sich schon eine Menge der zu erwartenden Probleme gelöst.


----------



## owl-andre (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Nein,der Baum bleibt-da brüten seit Jahren Meisen drinn und das ist wirklich schön von der Terasse zu beobachten-aber da gibt es doch bestimmt auch noch andere Möglichkeiten..............


----------



## Annett (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi André,

wie wäre ein Netz für das Problem Laub und ein Skimmer für das Problem Blütenblätter? 
Ich fände es gut, wenn Du mal ne Ansicht von oben (geht auch ne Skizze) hättest, damit man sieht, wie groß der Teich maximal werden darf. 
Macht sich m.M.n. erstmal mit einer Draufsicht besser.


----------



## Olli.P (21. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi Andre,


wie wärs wenn du eine neue Terasse anlegst und den Teich dann da dementsprechend anbaust????

Hab ich letztenends auch gemacht.....

Ich hatte erst nur den Teich, und habe dann mit der neuen Terasse angefangen.... 

guckst du......

Der Teich Anfang 2006 

Der Teich Ende 2006 nach der vergrösserung mit PF hinten links und vorbereiteter Terasse..... 

Und wenns Wetter besser und wärmer wird, geht's weiter......


----------



## owl-andre (22. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Terasse Neu?Nee-hänge mal 2 Bilder mit der Draufsicht an,hoffe die können weiter helfen


----------



## Annett (22. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo André,

ich hab erstmal noch ein paar Fragen.
Dazu hab ich mir mal eins der Bilder geschnappt und ein paar Zahlen reingemalt. Durch die Komprimierung sind die etwas unscharf, aber ich denke, man erkennt noch was.
Da ich (und sicher auch ein Teil der anderen) absolut keine Vorstellung davon habe, wie es auf dem Standort des Fotografen und rings herum ausschaut, ist es schwierig irgendwelche Vorschläge zu machen.
 

Also:
Wohin gehts bei 1. und 2. ?
Was liegt hinter der Kante bei 3.? Kommen dort auch irgendwo Fenster zu Stube/Wintergarten o.ä. von denen man den Teich sieht/unbedingt sehen soll?
Muss 4 so gerade bleiben oder läßt sich da was machen? Was sind das für Stangen links daneben?
Edit: Bis zur roten Linie darf der Teich gehen?

Hast Du Dir selbst schon ein paar Gedanken gemacht? 

Erzähl doch mal.


----------



## Olli.P (22. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi Andre,

Wie wär's wenn du mal ein Bild von dem weißen Gebäude/Schuppen aus( am besten von Oben ) mit dem Flachdach machst....... wenn's zu deinem Garten gehört.......


----------



## owl-andre (23. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo André,
> 
> ich hab erstmal noch ein paar Fragen.
> Dazu hab ich mir mal eins der Bilder geschnappt und ein paar Zahlen reingemalt. Durch die Komprimierung sind die etwas unscharf, aber ich denke, man erkennt noch was.
> ...


1.Terasse die in Haus führt
2.Anbau (Garage)ist jetzt mein kleiner teich
3. Ende Rasen(Fenster,Wohnzimmer)
4. Wollte bis dahin gehen,dann soll danach ein Wall entstehen(Stangen=Wäscheleine)


Vielen Dank für die tolle Hilfe-werde mal am We.posten(Bilder)was ich mir so gedacht habe-nur fehlt mir gerade auch die zeit dafür


----------



## owl-andre (23. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

So,könnte es aussehen-möchte den teich aber nicht ganz so doll nach vorne ziehen,sondern nur bis zu dem weißen Fahnenmast


----------



## Annett (24. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo André,

also ich würde den Bachlauf auf jeden Fall so legen, dass ich ihn bequem von Terrasse und Wohnzimmerfenster (Sitzgelegenheiten?) aus sehen kann. Also ruhig etwas näher ans Haus.
Allerdings sollten die Stufen immer auf den Betrachter zufließen, denn von der Seite sieht man Wasser nur sehr schlecht.

Was genau hast Du denn mit dem Teich vor? 
Goldfische? Koi? Naturteich?
Je nach Nutzung unterscheidet sich der Aufbau ja doch "etwas".


----------



## owl-andre (25. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Annett
> Was genau hast Du denn mit dem Teich vor?
> Goldfische? Koi? Naturteich?
> Je nach Nutzung unterscheidet sich der Aufbau ja doch "etwas".


Goldfische ist am treffendsten


----------



## owl-andre (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Habe mal versucht,hier mal Maße einzutragen.Sorry ist mir nicht recht gelungen(kenne mich dafür zu wenig mit dem PC aus)aber vielleicht reicht es ja.Schwarz soll die Uferzonen darstellen,Blau den eigentlichen Teich.


----------



## Thomas_H (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> Goldfische ist am treffendsten



  Hab ich mir auch mal gesagt  :nase: 

Also schön tief buddeln;- Sonst fängst du in 2 Jahren wieder von vorne an


----------



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi andre,

habe mal dein Bild gemopst.....

Ich hoffe, ich habe die Maßangaben richtig gelesen...

Wenn nicht bitte berichtige sie.......

 

Ich denke mal so kann man das alles ein wenig besser erkennen.......


----------



## owl-andre (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				Olli_P schrieb:
			
		

> Hi andre,
> 
> habe mal dein Bild gemopst.....
> 
> ...


Super,leider konnte ich das nicht so gut-Feinste Leistung von Dir,Danke-PS.Flachwasserzone vorne ist nur 1,10 statt deiner 2,20


----------



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi,

hier die Maßberichtigung.....


----------



## Annett (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo Andre,

das, was Olaf da gemacht hat, ist eigentlich recht leicht nachzumachen.
Du speicherst Dein Bild in einer Größe ab, wie Du es für hier verkleinert hast und merkst Dir, wo es auf Deinem Rechner liegt.
Dann klickst Du mal in der Zeile gaaanz unten links auf Deinem Bildschirm auf "Start". Weiter auf "Programme" -> "Zubehör" -> "Paint". Im Paint gehst Du oben links auf Datein und dann öffnen. Dort suchst Du dann den Speicherort Deines zu bearbeitenden Bildes raus und klickst auf Öffnen.
Jetzt kannst Du darin nach Lust und Laune malen, Zahlen oder Buchstaben einfügen.
Probier es einfach mal aus. 
Und wenn Fragen sind - PN an mich oder einfach hier stellen. 
Wäre doch gelacht, wenn wir das nicht gemeinsam hinbekommen.

Was Deine Teichplanung angeht. Wie stellst Du Dir den Randbereich vor? Eher mit Kies/Steinen wie bei Olaf oder eher ein natürlicher Übergang wie ihn z.B. StefanS (leider nicht mehr häufig hier vertreten) sein eigen nennt. Dementsprechend passt sich der Teich dann auch mehr oder weniger in das vorhandene Umfeld ein.
Wir wollen Dir hier ja schließlich nix aufschwatzen, denn Du mußt mit Deinem Teich glücklich werden. 

Also: Was schwebt Dir vor??


----------



## Olli.P (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi andre,

genau......



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Also: Was schwebt Dir vor??



ein zwei Schnitt-Zeichnungen fehlen noch......


----------



## Thomas_H (27. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andre,
> 
> das, was Olaf da gemacht hat, ist eigentlich recht leicht nachzumachen.



Jaja Annett  
Das hat mir Olaf heute schon einmal gezeigt


----------



## owl-andre (28. Feb. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				Annett schrieb:
			
		

> Was Deine Teichplanung angeht. Wie stellst Du Dir den Randbereich vor? Eher mit Kies/Steinen wie bei Olaf oder eher ein natürlicher Übergang wie ihn z.B. StefanS (leider nicht mehr häufig hier vertreten) sein eigen nennt. Dementsprechend passt sich der Teich dann auch mehr oder weniger in das vorhandene Umfeld ein.
> 
> 
> Also: Was schwebt Dir vor??


Hallo,vorne und rechts/links soll Kies/Steine hin.Im hinteren Bereich soll ein natürlicher Übergang erstehen,da dort auch ein Wall entstehen soll.


----------



## Annett (1. März 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo Andre,

Kies/Stein mit einem teilweise überhängendem Steilufer (siehe karsten.) oder flach abfallend?

Wie sieht es eigentlich mit Kleinkindern ect. im Haushalt/bei Besuchern aus?


----------



## owl-andre (1. März 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

So wie es Karsten hat,so stelle ich mir das auch vor-bzgl. Kleinkinder keine Gefahr,werde bzw. habe mir schon Angebote machen lassen was für Kosten überhaubt auf mich zukommen.Logo möchte ich viel selber machen,aber zum ausheben kommt ein Bagger und Kies/Steine(Findlinge),Pumpe ect. müssen ja auch bezahlt werden.Werde mir diesen Monat noch Zeit lassen um alles in Ruhe zuplanen und die Kosten in etwa ausrechenen.Denke auch,wenn Ende April der Teich fertig ist,ist auch eine gute Zeit im Mai die Pflanzen ect.einzusetzen.


----------



## owl-andre (1. März 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Bzgl.Angebot-hatte gerade wieder einen hier(wegen Baggerarbeiten),ist das normal,das er die gesamte Fläche(mit Meter-Schritten)abgeht und dann dabei die m3 ausrechnet?Für mich ist das -nicht Normal-der rechnet da 8mx4,40mx1,20m tiefe)ist doch aber nicht so,weil ich ja Flachwasser Zonen(20-40cm)hab und nicht der ganze Teich auf 1,20m(nur in der Mitte)tief ist?


----------



## Thomas_H (1. März 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> Bzgl.Angebot-hatte gerade wieder einen hier(wegen Baggerarbeiten),ist das normal,das er die gesamte Fläche(mit Meter-Schritten)abgeht und dann dabei die m3 ausrechnet?Für mich ist das -nicht Normal-der rechnet da 8mx4,40mx1,20m tiefe)ist doch aber nicht so,weil ich ja Flachwasser Zonen(20-40cm)hab und nicht der ganze Teich auf 1,20m(nur in der Mitte)tief ist?




Das ist wahrscheinlich normal.
Der Putzer rechnet auch keine Türen und Fenster ab  

..., aber warum gräbst du die Stufen dann nicht per Hand und lässte den Bagger auf 150-180 cm arbeiten?

Das ist wohl der gleiche Preis


----------



## Annett (1. März 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Vielleicht ging es auch nur um den Abraum, also die m³ die im Container landen. 
Und da das Erdreich nicht so verfestigt wie es im Boden liegt im Container zu liegen kommt, wird der schon seine Erfahrungswerte haben. Denke ich zumindest. 
Wie gut Handwerker sind, weiß man *immer* erst hinterher. 

Bei uns hat die Menge des Aushubs nie eine Rolle gespielt. Den Baggerfahrer (Joachim höchstpersönlich) hat es auch nicht interessiert, wieviel da am Ende raus mußte.
Hätte ich auf ihn gehört, wäre der Teich heute tiefer und damit biologisch stabiler. 

Also: Bau so groß und tief, wie es nur eben geht - Du wirst es garantiert nicht bereuen und auch die Ehefrau hat früher oder später ein einsehen.


----------



## owl-andre (9. März 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Habe mir jetzt schon so einige Angebote machen lassen,erstaunlich was da für Angebote gemacht werden,für die gleichen Arbeiten,schwanken die Angebote von 600-1500 Euro(gleiche Folienstärke,Aushub,Abfuhr ect.),werde diesen Monat noch abwarten und mich dann entscheiden.Was ich noch gerne gewusst hätte,hier wird immer geschrieben "so tief" wie möglich,warum?Denke doch,1,20m reichen aus-gehe ich tiefer,sehe ich die Fische vielleicht nicht mehr....oder doch?


----------



## Dodi (9. März 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo Andre!

Ja, wie immer geschrieben wird: "so tief wie möglich" bedeutet auch, dass das System durch mehr Wasser stabiler läuft. Es brauchen ja auch nur wenige Quadratmeter des Teiches wirklich tief sein, dort kannst Du z. B. dann den Bodenlauf unterbringen, falls Du so etwas eingeplant hast.

Mein Teich hat an der tiefsten Stelle gut 1,70 m, und - keine Bange - meine Fische sehe ich auch noch dort,  ebenso die vielen Kieselsteine, die die Fischis dorthin transportiert haben. 

Es hängt natürlich davon ab, ob Du später dann ein gutes __ Filtersystem besitzt, so dass der Teich schön klar ist. Dann klappt das auch mit dem "Sehen der Fischis".


----------



## teichi (9. März 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo,
Vor diesen Anbau mit der Tür würde ich hohe Gräser setzen, damit dieser Bereich etwas verdeckt wird. 
Viel Spaß, Gruß Geli


----------



## owl-andre (13. März 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo,wenn alles gut geht und das Wetter spielt mit,geht es Ende des Monats los.Hohe Gräser vor den Anbau werde ich nicht machen,da dieser irgendwann mal zum Gartenhaus umgebaut wird.Suche auf jedenfall nee menge an Pflanzen(steht aber auch in den Kleinanzeigen).Welche Folie würdet Ihr wählen,da ich jetzt mehrere Angebote bekommen habe,wird mir da auch die Kautschukfolie angeboten,diese schlägt aber auch bei einem Preis von fast 10Euro/m2 gut in meine Portokasse und das muss nicht unbedingt sein.


----------



## owl-andre (1. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo und Guten Morgen-soll ja keiner denken,das mein Teichbau eingeschlafen ist,daher mal ein paar Bilder wie es jetzt bei uns aus sieht


----------



## owl-andre (13. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Es geht weiter voran,hier mal neu Bilder:


----------



## Dodi (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Moin Andre!

Na, das sieht doch schon super aus!   

Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Randbepflanzung. Wirst sehen, wie es sich dann im Laufe des Sommers schön einwächst...


----------



## owl-andre (14. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Moin Andre!
> 
> Na, das sieht doch schon super aus!
> 
> Jetzt fehlt nur noch die Randbepflanzung. Wirst sehen, wie es sich dann im Laufe des Sommers schön einwächst...


Gerade bei diesem Wetter jetzt-optimal


----------



## owl-andre (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Schade das es keinen mehr Intressiert-dann brauche ich ja wohl auch keine neuen Bilder mehr einstellen,vielleicht waren meine Bilder ja auch nicht so "pralle"


----------



## Olli.P (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi Andre,



			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> Schade das es keinen mehr Intressiert-dann brauche ich ja wohl auch keine neuen Bilder mehr einstellen,vielleicht waren meine Bilder ja auch nicht so "pralle"




Na du bist uns ja einer............... 


Muss man denn immer seinen Senf dazugeben????

Wenn hier jeder so reagieren würde könnte man das Forum sicherlich bald schließen!!!


Die Bilder interessieren hier schon jede Mange Leute...............oder 


Wenn du was falsch machtst wirst du sicherlich die ein oder andere Rüge schon bekommen.................. 


Müsstest doch eigentlich wissen, dass wenn gar nix geschrieben wird es wie ein Lob anzusehen ist, oder?????
Im wahren Leben bekommt man doch auch nur Mecker und kein LOB. 

Das ist nu mal so............ 

*Also mach ma schön weiter, vielleicht will der Großteil ja auch warten bis alles fertig ist.......*


Wirst spätestens dann reichlich Kommentare bekommen.......... Verlass dich drauf.....


PS: Es gibt hier auch viele Lesenixschreiber..................hab selbst ich schon ein paar mal mitbekommen.......guck dir doch nur mal die Hits zum Thema an, es sind z.Zt. 1302 Aufrufe und dass ist schon was.........  1


----------



## owl-andre (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Ohhhh,das hatte ich übersehen-Sorry.Klar ich bastel weiter(wenn es die Zeit erlaubt)Bilder werden folgen....und ich meine der Teich(wie er jetzt aussieht,ist echt Geil geworden)und das fast alles in Eigenarbeit.Versuche mal morgen Bilder einzustellen(da habe ich frei)---


----------



## zoe (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

  Ich bin z.B. jemand der mehr ließt als postet und finde es im allgemeinen superspannend wenn User hier ihre Teich-um-fertig-neu-bachlauf-bauten vorstellen. Nur wenn ich keine Ahnung von der Materie hab schreib ich lieber nix.  
Also wenn es dir nichts ausmacht bitte weiter die Bilder posten, es bleibt ja nicht unbeachtet


----------



## Olli.P (17. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Na, geht doch!!!


imma schön weiter machen.......... 




Ich möchte schließlich noch das Endresultat sehen!!!!!


----------



## Heiko H. (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi,

schreibe doch mal was über deine Teichdaten!
Wie tief ist der Teich denn nun geworden?
Wieviel Wasser hast du hineinbekommen?
Was für eine Folie hast du nun verwendet?


Ansonsten gefällt mir die Anlage schon sehr gut!

Hast du dir schon Gedanken über eine eventuelle Filterung gemacht ?

Also verwöhne uns auch weiterhin mit Bildern 

Gruß Heiko


----------



## owl-andre (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hier die Ausmaße:Tiefzone:3,15x1,40x0,40-Flachwasser:5,10x4,00x0,50-Uferzone:8,00x4,30x0,30-komme somit auf eine Tiefe von 1,20m,wieviel Wasser da reingeht weiss ich immer noch nicht genau denke so um die 12000Liter.Ist aber auch immer noch nicht ganz voll.Bzgl.der Filterrung habe ich mir schon Gedanken gemacht,nur ist das auch alles eine Geldfrage,ich will jetzt erstmal nochmehr Pflanzen geziehlt einsetzen.Wenn ich es schaffe,werde ich evtl.heute noch neue Bilder einstellen.


----------



## Holger1969 (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi Andre,

beschwer dich nicht über mangelndes interesse beim bau, schau dir mal die "hits" deines beitrages an, sind schon fast 1500..... 

nun aber auch lob von mir, sieht echt gut aus deine anlage. wie du filterst würde mich aber auch interessieren.

lg
holger


----------



## owl-andre (18. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				Holger1969 schrieb:
			
		

> wie du filterst würde mich aber auch interessieren.



Erstmal nur mit so einem Baumarkt-Ding(Portokasse ist leer),soll für 11000Liter reichen,mit einer 11 Watt UVC Lampe drin(die ich aber noch nicht anhabe)Warum nicht an?Weil ich die Fische nicht fütter.Zum Besatz noch kurz:5 Bitterlinge,6 __ Sonnenbarsche,4 kleine Goldis,2 Goldie(Elternpaar)


----------



## owl-andre (22. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo,möchte gerne nochmal Eure Hilfe in Anspruch nehmen.Habe gerade ein Angebot bekommen bzgl.Teichpflanzen(die ich ja schnell brauche)welche von diesen sind zuempfehlen?Könnte mir von den ca.150 Stück selber aussuchen-Danke für die Hilfe,hier die Arten:

Sumpfdotter 
__ Wasserminze 
Wassercalla
Sumpfvergißmeinicht 
__ Rohrkolben 
__ Schilf 
__ Wasserfeder 
Dreiblatt 
Teichbinse 
__ Igelkolben 
Weidenröschen 
Kleiner __ Merk 
__ Brunnenkresse 
Schwarze Segge 
Winterschachtelhalm 
__ Bachbunge 
__ Blutauge 
__ Froschlöffel 
__ Wasserhahnenfuß 
Schaumkraut 
Wasserschwertlilie 
__ Wasserknöterich 
__ Gilbweiderich 
__ Mädesüß 
Wasserschwaden 
Steife Segge


----------



## owl-andre (27. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallöchen-mal wieder 2 Bilder,das es auch bei mir weiter vorran geht,macht echt Spass wenn man langsam sieht es wird was und auch andere neue Lebewesen jeden Tag am Teich entdeckt.


----------



## sabine71 (29. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo Andre,

ich bin auch ein eher "Stiller" Leser.

super Teich hast du da und schöne Bilder,  
mach weiter so und stell noch ein paar Fotos rein.

Ich finde immer, wenn man einen neuen Teich plant /umbaut
bekommt man gute Ideen wenn man sich die Teiche/Bilder von
anderen anschaut. Also ......................

bitte weitere Bilder    , wir planen nämlich gerade unseren Teichumbau ....


Gruß

Sabine


----------



## owl-andre (30. Apr. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo,werde mal morgen ein paar neue Bilder posten-es geht jetzt echt gut voran-bin schon recht begeistert von dem ganzen Umbau,von einer Rasenfläche zu einem Teich.


----------



## owl-andre (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo,möchte mal meine Lieblingsbilder einstellen-Bild 1.zeigt wie es mal war,Bild 2.zeigt ein etwas anderes Bild(wie es heute ist)-und ich finde den Unterschied schon recht krass-daher auch Lieblingsbilder


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				owl-andre schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo,möchte mal meine Lieblingsbilder einstellen-Bild 1.zeigt wie es mal war,Bild 2.zeigt ein etwas anderes Bild(wie es heute ist)-und ich finde den Unterschied schon recht krass-daher auch Lieblingsbilder




Also;- Ich fand's vorher schöner


----------



## owl-andre (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Tja,ich vermisse das Rasenmähen auch schon und meine Frau und ich überlegen schon,dort doch wieder Rasen einzupflanzen.Werde mich jetzt erstmal in einem "Rasenforum" anmelden und werde dort bestimmt auch so einen Super Support wie hier erhalten-stelle dann in ca.2 Monaten Bilder ein,wie ich am rasenmähen bin----Hahahaha,machts gut-sonnigen Feiertag noch.


----------



## Dodi (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo Andre!

Nun sei doch nicht gleich eingeschnappt!

Ich finde, Dein Teich ist ganz  geworden - gar kein Vergleich zu vorher mit dem dooofen Rasen!

Nimm Thomas Beitrag doch mit Humor - der hat es bestimmt auch so gemeint!


----------



## owl-andre (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo Andre!
> 
> Nun sei doch nicht gleich eingeschnappt!
> 
> ...


Das mache ich doch auch,kam das anders rüber?-dann Sorry,ein bisschen Spass muss doch sein und so hatte ich das auch gemeint


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Das hat doch jetzt nicht wirklich jemand geglaubt?  

Der Teich ist toll geworden Andre;- Das vorhin konnte ich mir aber nicht verkneifen : 

Du hast ne Steilvorlage geliefert


----------



## Dodi (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Sorry Andre,

ich habe es so aufgefasst!
Schön, dass Du es doch mit Humor genommen hast.
Ich dachte, Du wärst etwas eingeschnappt...


----------



## Thomas_H (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Nimm das als Revanche für meine ganzen Schachniederlagen @Dodi 

Dodi hats geglaubt;- Dodi hats geglaubt;-


----------



## owl-andre (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				Dodi schrieb:
			
		

> Sorry Andre,
> 
> ich habe es so aufgefasst!
> Schön, dass Du es doch mit Humor genommen hast.
> Ich dachte, Du wärst etwas eingeschnappt...


Logo,war das ganze doch mit Spass und Humor gedacht/geschrieben


----------



## Dodi (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi!

Klar, Thomas!

Aber Andre war schon einmal etwas verärgert, weil nicht gleich jemand auf seinen Beitrag geantwortet hat - Du erinnerst?

Übrigens Schach: wann spielst Du denn mal weiter?


----------



## owl-andre (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Ich und verärgert?in diesem Supi -Forum----Nöööö


----------



## Olli.P (1. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi Andre,

na der Teich ist doch super geworden

noch ein wenig die Technik verstecken............

und ansonsten ist es wie bei H...bach es gibt immer was zu tun, dapadaya yuppi Yuppi yeah.............


----------



## owl-andre (2. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Möchte mich an dieser Stelle auch mal bei den Usern bedanken,die mir so toll geholfen haben


----------



## owl-andre (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Die ersten Gäste sind auch schon eingetroffen


----------



## Frank (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi Andre,

wie siehts eigentlich mittlerweile mit deinen Pflanzen aus? Hat sich die Frage nach der Auswahl erledigt? 
Habe gesehen, das dir hier niemand geantwortet hat. Wenn noch fragen bezgl. Pflanzen offen sind, dann erstell doch hier ein neues Thema.


----------



## owl-andre (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Neue Bilder von der Gartenteich-Terasse unterhalb unser Wohnungs-Terasse.Aus Alt macht man Neu.Bild 1,2 zeigen den alten Zustand-Bild 3,4 den Neuen.


----------



## owl-andre (3. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				Frank schrieb:
			
		

> Hi Andre,
> 
> wie siehts eigentlich mittlerweile mit deinen Pflanzen aus? Hat sich die Frage nach der Auswahl erledigt?
> Habe gesehen, das dir hier niemand geantwortet hat. Wenn noch fragen bezgl. Pflanzen offen sind, dann erstell doch hier ein neues Thema.


Hallo,ja hat sich erledigt-habe eine Menge an Wasserpflanzen günstig gekauft-Danke


----------



## owl-andre (6. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Aus der Vogelperspektive gesehen-Alt vs. Neu


----------



## owl-andre (10. Mai 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Habe gerade erstmal mein Profil bearbeitet,kann nicht hinkommen mit den 12.000L-habe zwar alle Maße hier von den 3 Zonen berechnet(nachdem es ca.12000L.wären)aber es hat hier auch gut gegossen und der Teich ist noch nicht voll,so kann das nicht hinkommen


----------



## owl-andre (6. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Kurzer Urlaubsgruß vom G8 Gipfel,alles sehr intressant hier,bei bestem Wetter


----------



## owl-andre (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo,bin wieder zuhause und bin positiv überrascht,wie sich alles so toll weiter entwickelt hat.Werde versuchen noch am Sonntag mal neue Bilder zuposten-ihr sollt ja auch was davon haben.....


----------



## Annett (15. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo Andre,

ist doch schön, wenn alles voran wächst.


----------



## owl-andre (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Moin,mal ein paar neue Bilder.Jetzt habe ich noch 1 Woche Urlaub werde mal versuchen,den Wasserfall im Betrieb zunehmen und die Filtergeschichte verschwinden zulassen(da hoffe ich noch auf eure Ideen,wie ich die verschwinden lassen kann-Vile Spass beim Bilder anschauen.


----------



## Sternthaler13 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi Andre,
echt spannend, der Verlauf. Wie verwandel ich eine Rasenfläche in einen Teich *lach*. Die Bilder sind nur sooo klein. Man kann sie gar nicht großklicken :-(


----------



## owl-andre (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Sorry,irgendwie bekomme ich das mit den Bilder nicht gepeilt,vielleicht kann ich das noch in dem posting ändern-Bitte um support


----------



## Sternthaler13 (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Ich glaube, Du verkleinerst sie einfach nur zu sehr. Das habe ich am Anfang auch gemacht. 800 x 600 Pixel ergeben immer so ca. 200 kb. Und die Grenze ist 244 kb


----------



## Dodi (16. Juni 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo Andre!

Hab grad mal nachgeschaut: Deine Bilder sind nur knapp 50 kb groß, also mach nächstes mal 800 x 600 Pixel, dann funzt es bestimmt!


----------



## owl-andre (6. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Mal was neues und aktuelles,vielleicht könnt Ihr mir ja noch Tips geben wie ich den Druckfilter und die Schläuche weg bekomme,denn das stört mich ziemlich stark(Bild 4)


----------



## Annett (7. Aug. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Moin,

Druckfilter, falls Bauart bedingt möglich, eingraben.
Schläuche im Teich mit Ufermatte/Kunstrasen einwickeln oder Steine drauf schichten (Vlies drunter dann nicht vergessen  ).
Außerhalb würde ich als einfachstes auch Steine sehen... Oder halt Erde aufschütten und bepflanzen.
Den Schlauch dann aber mit Gefälle verlegen, damit beim Abbau im Winter möglichst kein Wasser mehr darin stehen bleibt.


----------



## owl-andre (18. Nov. 2007)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

 

 Hallo,so sieht er jetzt aus um diese Jahreszeit,Pumpe/Filter ist abgebaut und im Winterschlaf,Luftsprudler ist"on Tour",Fische kaum noch zusehen dafür aber das Laub was in den Teich gekommen ist


----------



## owl-andre (15. Jan. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Jetzt wohnt ein kleines Schwein bei uns am Teich und wird jeden __ Fischreiher vertreiben  

Bitte Mods.Beitrag 78. zu löschen-Danke(habe mal wieder Mist mit der Bildgröße gemacht,Sorry)

Edit by Dodi: Hab's erledigt.


----------



## janös93 (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo zusammen ,
ich würde mal gerne Bilder sehen wo der Bachlauf in Betrieb ist ? 
Gruß Jan


----------



## owl-andre (16. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



			
				janös93 schrieb:
			
		

> Hallo zusammen ,
> ich würde mal gerne Bilder sehen wo der Bachlauf in Betrieb ist ?
> Gruß Jan


Hi Jan,jetzt im Winter?lol,denke da kannst du noch mal nach dem Winterschlaf anfragen


----------



## janös93 (17. Feb. 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

hi , 
nein ich dachte vllt. hättest du ja bilder  noch vom sommer vom bachlauf ^^ bin nämlich auch gerade dabei einen zu bauen ^^
Gruß jan


----------



## owl-andre (30. März 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi Jan,meiner ist selber noch nicht fertig


----------



## meier2 (28. Juli 2008)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo,

bin neu hier. Aktuelle Bilder von Deinem Bachlauf in Aktion würden mich auch interessieren. 

Mein Bachlauf konnte leider nur sehr kurz ausfallen. Nach dem Teichbau war kein Platz mehr da, aber das Plätschern ist doch eine sehr schöne, beruhigende Kulisse. Anbei zwei Fotos.

 
 

Grüße aus Berlin
Gabi


----------



## owl-andre (8. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Aloha zusammen,melde mich auch mal wieder zurück.Nachdem das alles mit dem Bauchlauf nicht so recht geklappt hat,haben wir uns heute mal wieder ans Werk gemacht(Danke rut49&mein Daddy)-haben den Bachlauf mal etwas "gekürzt" und versuchen nun die neue Filteranlage(O**e Filtomatic 12000 CWS +Aquamax Eco 8000)zuverbauen--Danke an den Sponsor  Hier mal einige Bilder,im noch nicht fertigen Zustand.


----------



## owl-andre (10. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Habe die Bilder nochmal bearbeitet,sodas man sie(hoffe ich)durch doppelklick vergrößern kann.Anlage ist jezuz prov. angeschlossen,weitere Bilder folgen noch....


----------



## owl-andre (11. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Mal ein kleines Update von heute(bei schlechtem Wetter)wie wir es "erstmal"provisorisch verbaut/bzw angeschlossen haben,bitte gerne Tipps und Anregungen "wie kann es besser gemacht werden oder wie würde es besser aussehen"-immer posten,nehme gerne Kritik an.


----------



## Steinadler (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



owl-andre schrieb:


> Mal ein kleines Update von heute(bei schlechtem Wetter)wie wir es "erstmal"provisorisch verbaut/bzw angeschlossen haben,bitte gerne Tipps und Anregungen "wie kann es besser gemacht werden oder wie würde es besser aussehen"-immer posten,nehme gerne Kritik an.


 
Hallo,

geht Dein Teich bis zur Steinmauer aus der das Rohr vom FiltoMatic kommt? Falls ja, könntest Du ja das Rohr kurz vor der Steinmauer abschneiden.  Oder Du könntest von der Steinmauer aus einen kleinen Bachlauf anlegen, dass es so aussieht, als ob das Wasser aus der Wand kommt. Das Rohr von der FiltoMatic würde dann von hinten reingehen und man könnte es evtl. mit Steinen oder anderem verkleiden.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## owl-andre (12. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Der Teich geht bis zu der Steinmauer,nur das Wasser hat es bis heute noch nie bis dahin geschafft  Klar ist das eine gute Idee von dir(Danke)nur sieht es glaube ich etwas blöd aus,wenn das Wasser(was aus dem Filter kommt dann in dem Kies landet)


----------



## Steinadler (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo,

Du könntest aber, wie ich schon geschrieben habe, evtl. einen Bachlauf machen oder eine Art Steinplatte mit Abrisskante, die etwas weiter vor geht, hinmachen, damit es dann als Art Wasserfall ins Wasser geht (einigermaßen am Kies vorbei). Das würde ich aber erst mal nur testen, bevor Du fest installierst, da es dementsprechend plätschern wird.

Gruß

Michael


----------



## owl-andre (14. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Ein Bekannter von uns will jetzt versuchen,was aus Edelstahl zu zaubern-mal sehen was er da hinbekommt


----------



## Steinadler (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo,

poste doch mal, wenn das Teil installiert ist.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## owl-andre (15. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*



Steinadler schrieb:


> Hallo,
> 
> poste doch mal, wenn das Teil installiert ist.
> 
> ...



jepp,mache ich inkl.Bilder


----------



## owl-andre (24. Juni 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Ein paar neue Bilder,das DN70 Rohr ist nur eine Übergangslösung,folgen soll ein Edelstahl Bachlauf(dauert aber noch etwas)


----------



## owl-andre (20. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Update Bachlauf(noch nicht komplett fertig)


----------



## owl-andre (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Infos zu,wie verkleide ich das Edelstahlblech(soll man ja nicht unbedingt sehen) bitte gerne posten--Danke


----------



## Eugen (23. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo Andre

ich würde es gar nicht verkleiden.
Sieht doch recht pfiffig aus.


----------



## Annett (24. Juli 2009)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hi.

Mir fällt da nur wieder die Allzweckwaffe "Ufermatte" + Innotec Adheseal ein. 


Oder halt so lassen....


----------



## owl-andre (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Update 10/08/2010--hoffe es gefällt euch


----------



## Steinadler (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo,

da hat sich ja einiges getan. Schaut gut aus.  Vor allem mit der Holzterasse, damit man seine Lieblinge beobachten kann.

Was ist mit dem "Bachlauf" und dem Filter passiert?

Gruss

Michael


----------



## owl-andre (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Jepp,da ist was passiert,Bachlauf und Filter arbeiten guddi!bei euch auch alles klar?


----------



## owl-andre (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Filter/Bachlauf und dor Teich


----------



## Steinadler (10. Aug. 2010)

*AW: Teichneubau-wie würdet Ihr ihn anlegen?*

Hallo,

ja, mein Filter läuft auch prima. Das Wasser ist klar bis zum Grund. Fische haben auch Nachwuchs bekommen. Zwei kleine haben wir schon gesichtet. Leider etwas (Faden)Algen, die hat aber denke ich fast jeder heuer.

Gruss

Michael


----------



## owl-andre (10. Mai 2014)

Servus Gemeinde,es ist ne ganze Zeit ins Land gestrichen und es hat sich viel getan!Ich schreibe hier heute zum letzten mal und werde euch nochmal Bilder vom Teich zeigen,den meine Schwester übernommen hat und bei ihr in besten Händen ist ! sie wird meinen Account übernehmen und euch bestimmt fleissig mit Bildern versorgen - euch Danke ich für alles ..... was mir immer geholfen hat und wünsche euch immer ne Algenfreie Zeit


----------



## owl-andre (10. Mai 2014)




----------



## owl-andre (10. Mai 2014)




----------



## Tottoabs (12. Mai 2014)

owl-andre schrieb:


> Danke ich für alles ..... was mir immer geholfen hat und wünsche euch immer ne Algenfreie Zeit


 Schöne Grüße auch aus OWL. Hört sich komisch an so eine Verabschiedung. Wünsche dir alles Gute.


----------

